# Heavy Dine



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anyone found a consistent spot to purchase the 18MR? I always fall back to MirrOLure themselves, but the shipping costs jump the price up there. Last time I ordered, the sales lady was at a loss when I told her they were no where to be found.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i got a 17 mr from walmart last night for a little high of 5 bucks idk what the exact differences are but you might check em out.


----------



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah, the 18MR looks the same as the 17MR, but is the heavier version. Just allows you to work it in the deeper areas.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

ahh, sorry, i dont remember if there were any of those there but they had good prices on the mirrolure rack in general, i got a 20mr and 17mr, have you tried using the 17 mr on a carolina rig with a good leader length and an egg sinker to drop to the depth you want, just a suggestion, we used this up in oklahoma with crankbaits on the dams.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The 18mr is very popular over here and I keep them stocked but seeing that you're in niceville, this doesn't really help you


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Academy sports had em all! Cheap to!


----------

